# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  الإشتراكات الشهرية لأعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لاين ...

## Deimos

*إمتداداً لموضوع الأخ الدكتور محمد سيف الإسلام الخاص بتفعيل الإشتراكات الشهرية وبناءً علي توصيات ومقررات إجتماعات إدارة المنبر تم تفعيل الإشتراكات الشهرية وستكون مقسمة علي فئات كالآتي ...

1- الفئة البرونزية ( 5 ج في الشهر )
2- الفئة الفضية ( 10 ج في الشهر )
3- الفئة الذهبية ( 20 ج في الشهر )
4- الفئة الماسية ( 50 ج في الشهر )

ويمكن المساهمة بمبلغ أكبر من الفئات الموضحة أعلاه للراغبين فالمجال مفتوح للدعم والمساهمة ...

بالنسبة لأعضاء الداخل يمكن المساهمة عبر تحويل الرصيد إلي الرقم :
0912523021
عبدالعزيز24

وبالنسبة لأعضاء الخارج يمكن التحويل عن طريق صرافة الويسترن يونيون :
عبد العزيز عوض أحمد دفع الله
هاتف رقم / 0912523021
الرقم الوطني / 2-6855675-118
أو رخصة قيادة بالرقم / M02M128797

أو يمكن لأعضاء الخارج التحويل المباشر علي الحساب البنكي الآتي :
إسم صاحب الحساب : عبد العزيز عوض أحمد دفع الله
رقم الحساب :05882484
بنك البركة فرع بحري الصناعية

باب الدعم مفتوح للجميع ولا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها ...

تنبيه :
الرجاء كتابة المساهمة في هذا البوست للحصر ...

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*انشاءالله معكم , ونسأل لله ان يعين القايمين على امره



*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا اخى عبد العزيز على الاهتمام بالمنتدى
الرجاء تسجيل اشتراك شهرى بمبلغ 20 جنيه 
غدا باذن الله سيتم التحويل على الرقم الداخلى وبالله التوفيق
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*شكراً الاخ عبد العزيز وافضل فتح حساب ادخار استثمارى باسمك لتخفف عندك يمكن لمواطنى الخرطوم التوريد مباشره فى الحساب ولصفوة الخارج التحويل عادى جداً ونساله لك التوفيق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب عزو علي الاهتمام ان شا، الله معكم قلبا وقالبا ٢٠ج شهريا 
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*المتواجدن الان 

معتصم الصايم, أبو أحمد, 
مجدالدين شريف, 
مريخابي مووووت, 
مريخابي كسلاوي, 
Azmi shosh, 
الأبيض ضميرك, 
الوطن الغالي, 
احمد الحلفاوى, 
احمد جبريل, 
ياسر كجول, 
حافظ النور, 
سامي هردة, 
سامرين, 
زياد-ودالفضل, 
senba, عبدالعزيز24 

*

----------


## Deimos

*وأنا كمان إشتراك شهري 20 ج ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

شكرا اخى عبد العزيز على الاهتمام بالمنتدى
الرجاء تسجيل اشتراك شهرى بمبلغ 20 جنيه 
غدا باذن الله سيتم التحويل على الرقم الداخلى وبالله التوفيق



مشكور أخي أحمد الحلفاوي علي التفاعل والمساهمة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب عزو علي الاهتمام ان شا، الله معكم قلبا وقالبا ٢٠ج شهريا



مشكور حبيبنا كسلاوي .. وكما تعودنا منكم دائماً أول الداعمين ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

شكراً الاخ عبد العزيز وافضل فتح حساب ادخار استثمارى باسمك لتخفف عندك يمكن لمواطنى الخرطوم التوريد مباشره فى الحساب ولصفوة الخارج التحويل عادى جداً ونساله لك التوفيق




مشكور أخي معتصم الصايم ... تم إضافة التعديل أدناه إلي المشاركة الأولي في البوست :

أو يمكن لأعضاء الخارج التحويل المباشر علي الحساب البنكي الآتي :
إسم صاحب الحساب : عبد العزيز عوض أحمد دفع الله
رقم الحساب :05882484
بنك البركة فرع بحري الصناعية

وسيتم فتح حساب آخر خاص بالمنبر فيما بعد وإلي ذلك الحين يمكن التحويل إلي هذا الحساب ...

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور عبد العزيز و اعتمدنا بالاشتراك و غدا سيصلك الرصيد باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عباس

*وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم ادارتنا المثابرة ..
معكم بعون الله تعالي...
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*الحبيب الغالي عزو كل عام وانت بالف خير . عام سعيد وعمر مديد ان شاء الله . كالعهد بك دوما تحمل هموم المنتدي علي عاتقك وتسعي بكل اخلاص الي ان يكون هذا المنبر دائما في القمة . سجل عندك ياغالي اشتراك بقيمة 50 جنيه شهريا . سيصلك تحويلي بدفع اشتراك 6 اشهر قريبا . تحياتي مع احتراماتي ياغالي .
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*سنقوم بالتحويل قريباً بإذن الله للستة أشهر القادمة
*

----------


## hatim mirghani

*وانا اشتراك شهري بمبلغ 20 جنيه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

مشكور عبد العزيز و اعتمدنا بالاشتراك و غدا سيصلك الرصيد باذن الله



ألف شكر يا زعامة .. ما بتقصر يا غالي ...

كورنر :
وين ما ظاهر ؟؟؟

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر عباس
					

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم ادارتنا المثابرة ..
معكم بعون الله تعالي...



جزاك الله خيراً يا زعيـــم ... وشكراً جزيلاً علي المرور والتفاعل ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

سنقوم بالتحويل قريباً بإذن الله للستة أشهر القادمة



ياها المحرية فيكم .. تحياتي عمنا الغالي الحوشابي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hatim mirghani
					

وانا اشتراك شهري بمبلغ 20 جنيه



ما شاء الله تبارك الله ...

ما يسحروكم يا أون لايناب ...

ألف شكر يا زعيـــم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alajabalajeeb
					

الحبيب الغالي عزو كل عام وانت بالف خير . عام سعيد وعمر مديد ان شاء الله . كالعهد بك دوما تحمل هموم المنتدي علي عاتقك وتسعي بكل اخلاص الي ان يكون هذا المنبر دائما في القمة . سجل عندك ياغالي اشتراك بقيمة 50 جنيه شهريا . سيصلك تحويلي بدفع اشتراك 6 اشهر قريبا . تحياتي مع احتراماتي ياغالي .



حبيبنا الغالي وعجبنا العجيب ياسر ... المنبر دوماً في المقدمة بفضل من الله ثم بفضلكم ...

ما شاء الله عليك دائماً سباق إلي خدمة الزعيـــم .. وشكراً جزيلاً ...
*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*سجل عندك اشتراك 3 شهور سيتم تحويلها باكر من فئة 20 جنية
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامير بارسا
					

سجل عندك اشتراك 3 شهور سيتم تحويلها باكر من فئة 20 جنية



يا سلام عليك يا زعيـــم ...

نعم المريخاب نعم الصفوة ...
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*تسلم البطن الجابتك أخى عزو , و الله لايمكنك تصور فرحتى ببوستك هذا , جزاك الله خير .
بالنسبة لمريخاب المملكة أرجو أن يتوحد كل من لديه حساب فى الراجحى مثلا بالتحويل للأخ أحمد محمد عوض بحيث يمكنه تجميع المبلغ من يوم 25 هجرى و حتى 5 من الشهر الذى يليه ليتم تحويلها جميعا بإسم الأخ عبد العزيز عوض أحمد دفع الله
رقم الحساب :05882484
بنك البركة فرع بحري الصناعية .
تخريمة :
التحويل عبر البنك : 
1/ يتوجب تسجيل المستفيد المضاف الدولى من أحد فروع بنك الراجحى من قبل مرسل التحويل .
2/ التحويل بالريال يتم تسليمه للمحول له بالقيمة السودانية ( يعنى بدل 1.3 جنيه للريال سيتسلم 0.7 جنيه للريال ) . 
التحويل بواسطة الأفراد :
1/ قيمة أكبر 1000 ريال تساوى 1300 جنيه بدلا عن 700 جنيه فقط بالبنك .
2/ لاندرى شيئا حول مشروعية التحويل بواسطة الأفراد من ناحية دينية .
3/ يتم محاولة عرقلة هذا النوع من التحويلات من قبل السلطات الأمنية لأنه - حسب وجهة نظرهم - يزيد فى إنخفاض الجنيه , لاحظو الفرق .
تخريمة أخرى : أرجو مناقشة هذه النقطة تحديدا .
تخريمة ثالثة ( معليش كترت التخريمات ) :
يمكن - من أجل منع الإحتكاك بالجهات الأمنية و تدمير الجنيه المدمر أصلا - تقسيم نقاط التحصيل حسب الدول , مثلا بالنسبة لمريخاب السعودية يمكن تجميعها عند أى فرد بالمملكة , مع ملاحظة أن شراء أى أجهزة أو معدات بالنسبة للقناة تكون الأسعار بالعملات العالمية و هو مايجنبنا التأخير الذى يتم من قبل بنك السودان لتوفير العملات الأجنبية ليتأخر طلب الشراء أيضا . 
*

----------


## هيثم برعي

*الاخ عبد العزيز لك التحية الفكرة اكثر من رائعة ونحنا اكثر حماسا للمساهمة فقط نرجو تحديد مندوب فى السعودية ليتم تحويل الاشتراكات له وسجل عندك اشتراك 6 شهور
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*الى الامام اون لاين

*

----------


## عجبكو

*سجل عندك اشتراك شهري بقيمة 5ج ( نظام الود طالب وكده ) 


سيصلك الدعم في رقم الرصيد 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

تسلم البطن الجابتك أخى عزو , و الله لايمكنك تصور فرحتى ببوستك هذا , جزاك الله خير .
بالنسبة لمريخاب المملكة أرجو أن يتوحد كل من لديه حساب فى الراجحى مثلا بالتحويل للأخ أحمد محمد عوض بحيث يمكنه تجميع المبلغ من يوم 25 هجرى و حتى 5 من الشهر الذى يليه ليتم تحويلها جميعا بإسم الأخ عبد العزيز عوض أحمد دفع الله
رقم الحساب :05882484
بنك البركة فرع بحري الصناعية .
تخريمة :
التحويل عبر البنك : 
1/ يتوجب تسجيل المستفيد المضاف الدولى من أحد فروع بنك الراجحى من قبل مرسل التحويل .
2/ التحويل بالريال يتم تسليمه للمحول له بالقيمة السودانية ( يعنى بدل 1.3 جنيه للريال سيتسلم 0.7 جنيه للريال ) . 
التحويل بواسطة الأفراد :
1/ قيمة أكبر 1000 ريال تساوى 1300 جنيه بدلا عن 700 جنيه فقط بالبنك .
2/ لاندرى شيئا حول مشروعية التحويل بواسطة الأفراد من ناحية دينية .
3/ يتم محاولة عرقلة هذا النوع من التحويلات من قبل السلطات الأمنية لأنه - حسب وجهة نظرهم - يزيد فى إنخفاض الجنيه , لاحظو الفرق .
تخريمة أخرى : أرجو مناقشة هذه النقطة تحديدا .
تخريمة ثالثة ( معليش كترت التخريمات ) :
يمكن - من أجل منع الإحتكاك بالجهات الأمنية و تدمير الجنيه المدمر أصلا - تقسيم نقاط التحصيل حسب الدول , مثلا بالنسبة لمريخاب السعودية يمكن تجميعها عند أى فرد بالمملكة , مع ملاحظة أن شراء أى أجهزة أو معدات بالنسبة للقناة تكون الأسعار بالعملات العالمية و هو مايجنبنا التأخير الذى يتم من قبل بنك السودان لتوفير العملات الأجنبية ليتأخر طلب الشراء أيضا . 



نقاط رائعة يادكتور ويجب وضعها في الاذهان ياعزو

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*يسرنا ان نتقدم بجزيل الشكر للجميع على مشاركتهم بالبوست وشكر خاص للاخوة: 
احمد الحلفاوى                 20 جنيه شهريا  
 مريخابى كسلاوى             20 جنيه شهريا 
 عبد العزيز 24               20 جنيه شهريا 
 مهدى عبدالماجد                20 جنيه شهريا 
 ياسر عثمان                   لم يوضح المبلغ
  العجب العجيب                 50 جنيه شهريا (6 شهور مقدم) 
 الحوشابى                      لم يوضح المبلغ  (التزم 6 شهور مقدما)  
حاتم ميرغنى                 20 جنيه شهريا 
 هيثم برعى                 لم يوضح المبلغ  (التزم 6 شهور مقدما) 
   عجبكو                     5 جنيه شهريا 
 امير الشامى 5 جنيه شهريا 
الوليد عمر 20 جنيه (مقدم 3 شهور)

 وختاما لابد من التحية للاخ عبدالعزيز 24 الذى اعلن تنازله للمنبر عن حسابه
إسم صاحب الحساب : عبد العزيز عوض أحمد دفع الله
 رقم الحساب :05882484 
بنك البركة فرع بحري الصناعية 
 وذلك الى حين فتح حساب خاص بالمنبر وقد قام بتصفية الحساب من تاريخ اليوم الثانى من يناير 2012م ليكون جاهزا لاستقبال تحاويل الاشتراكات والتبرعات خاضعا للمراجعة المالية وهذا لمذيد من الشفافية وابراءا للذمه فله التحية لمجهوداته ومبادراته الكريمة 
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*تمام ياصفوه دا الكلام الصاح 
5 جنيه شهريا وزى م عارفين نحن لسع طلاب 
سوف يتم تحويلها فى اقرب وقت :mo13::mo13::mo13::mo13::mo13:
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تحياتي لك الحبيب عبدالعزيز24 ،ربنا يوفق الجميع 
اعتمد 20 سيصلك 3 شهور انشاء الله
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شهري 10 جنيه إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*تحية ملء 
الجوف لكل الصفوة 
وتحية خاصة جداً للحبيب عزو

(20)ج إشتراك شهري لمنبر الصفوة

اليوم مساءاً تصلك يا عزو 

*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*الحبيب عــــزو تحيتى لك ولكل أعضاء المنبرسيصــلك سداد سنه كامله 2012 إن شاءالله من الفئه الذهبيه وفقنا الله وإياكم 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*احمد الحلفاوى                 20 جنيه شهريا  
 مريخابى كسلاوى             20 جنيه شهريا 
 عبد العزيز 24               20 جنيه شهريا 
 مهدى عبدالماجد                20 جنيه شهريا 
 ياسر عثمان                   لم يوضح المبلغ
  العجب العجيب                 50 جنيه شهريا (6 شهور مقدم) 
 الحوشابى                      لم يوضح المبلغ  (التزم 6 شهور مقدما)  
حاتم ميرغنى                 20 جنيه شهريا 
 هيثم برعى                 لم يوضح المبلغ  (التزم 6 شهور مقدما) 
   عجبكو                     5 جنيه شهريا 
 امير الشامى 5 جنيه شهريا 
الوليد عمر 20 جنيه (مقدم 3 شهور)
خالد عيساوى 10 جنيه شهريا
السمؤل 20 جنيه شهريا
نابلسى المريخابى 20 جنيه شهريا(مقدم عام كامل)

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*golden class
000
done
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*موفقين بإذن الله مريخاب أون لاين ،
240 جنيه مع بداية كل عام جديد إنشاء الله . .
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*لن نرضى بغير الماس ياعزو . سجل عندك وورينا حسمت مسألة التحويلات الخارجية !!! أفراد ولا بنك ؟؟ الرد على الخاص . 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*50 جنيه شهريا اشتراك لمدة عام باذن الله 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*20جنيه شهريا اشتراك لمدة عام باذن الله 
*

----------


## monzir ana

*يازول ان شاء الله ستصلك 100 جنيه كبداية مع الوعد باكمالها الي مبلغ ال500 جنيه الذي وعدت به انشاالله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إستملت من الأخ مريخابي كسلاوي مبلغ 100 ج رصيد ...

عبارة عن إشتراك 5 أشهر ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ Red Planet مبلغ 20 ج تحويل رصيد .. إشتراك شهر يناير ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ مرهف مبلغ 740 ج ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ نابلسي المريخابي مبلغ 275 ج ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ الوليد عمر مبلغ 60 ج تحويل رصيد .. عبارة عن إشتراك 3 أشهر ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ مصعب الجاك مبلغ 20 نقداً ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ سمؤال عبد الباقي مبلغ 20 ج نقداً ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

تسلم البطن الجابتك أخى عزو , و الله لايمكنك تصور فرحتى ببوستك هذا , جزاك الله خير .
بالنسبة لمريخاب المملكة أرجو أن يتوحد كل من لديه حساب فى الراجحى مثلا بالتحويل للأخ أحمد محمد عوض بحيث يمكنه تجميع المبلغ من يوم 25 هجرى و حتى 5 من الشهر الذى يليه ليتم تحويلها جميعا بإسم الأخ عبد العزيز عوض أحمد دفع الله
رقم الحساب :05882484
بنك البركة فرع بحري الصناعية .
تخريمة :
التحويل عبر البنك : 
1/ يتوجب تسجيل المستفيد المضاف الدولى من أحد فروع بنك الراجحى من قبل مرسل التحويل .
2/ التحويل بالريال يتم تسليمه للمحول له بالقيمة السودانية ( يعنى بدل 1.3 جنيه للريال سيتسلم 0.7 جنيه للريال ) . 
التحويل بواسطة الأفراد :
1/ قيمة أكبر 1000 ريال تساوى 1300 جنيه بدلا عن 700 جنيه فقط بالبنك .
2/ لاندرى شيئا حول مشروعية التحويل بواسطة الأفراد من ناحية دينية .
3/ يتم محاولة عرقلة هذا النوع من التحويلات من قبل السلطات الأمنية لأنه - حسب وجهة نظرهم - يزيد فى إنخفاض الجنيه , لاحظو الفرق .
تخريمة أخرى : أرجو مناقشة هذه النقطة تحديدا .
تخريمة ثالثة ( معليش كترت التخريمات ) :
يمكن - من أجل منع الإحتكاك بالجهات الأمنية و تدمير الجنيه المدمر أصلا - تقسيم نقاط التحصيل حسب الدول , مثلا بالنسبة لمريخاب السعودية يمكن تجميعها عند أى فرد بالمملكة , مع ملاحظة أن شراء أى أجهزة أو معدات بالنسبة للقناة تكون الأسعار بالعملات العالمية و هو مايجنبنا التأخير الذى يتم من قبل بنك السودان لتوفير العملات الأجنبية ليتأخر طلب الشراء أيضا . 




الله يديك العافية يا دكتور .. ماعندي فكرة عن شرعية طريقة التحويل المذكورة أعلاه .. ما أعتقد بإنه فيها حرمة إتأكدوا من المعلومة للضمان وأفيدونا ...

وأثني علي فكرة تعيين مسئول عن عضوية السعودية ثم تحويلها جملة واحدة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم برعي
					

الاخ عبد العزيز لك التحية الفكرة اكثر من رائعة ونحنا اكثر حماسا للمساهمة فقط نرجو تحديد مندوب فى السعودية ليتم تحويل الاشتراكات له وسجل عندك اشتراك 6 شهور




ألف شكر يا زعيـــم ... نسق مع د/ محمد سيف الإسلام أو ممكن تحولوا في رقم الحساب المكتوب أو عن طريق الصرافة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الى الامام اون لاين




فووووووووووق
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

سجل عندك اشتراك شهري بقيمة 5ج ( نظام الود طالب وكده ) 


سيصلك الدعم في رقم الرصيد 




تمام يا عجبنا ومشكور يا حبوب ...
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*وانا يا عبدالعزيز بعشره فقط وهذا جهد المقل لكن لابد منهستصل اليوم الساعه 9 م رصيد
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امير الشامى
					

تمام ياصفوه دا الكلام الصاح 
5 جنيه شهريا وزى م عارفين نحن لسع طلاب 
سوف يتم تحويلها فى اقرب وقت :mo13::mo13::mo13::mo13::mo13:



مشكور يا راقي .. والله يديك العافية يا صفوة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

يازول ان شاء الله ستصلك 100 جنيه كبداية مع الوعد باكمالها الي مبلغ ال500 جنيه الذي وعدت به انشاالله



تمام يا زعامة وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

وانا يا عبدالعزيز بعشره فقط وهذا جهد المقل لكن لابد منهستصل اليوم الساعه 9 م رصيد



والله يا بدر الدين ما بتقصر .. وإنت واحد من الناس الممكن يقدموا أرواحهم عشان الزعيـــم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

تحياتي لك الحبيب عبدالعزيز24 ،ربنا يوفق الجميع 
اعتمد 20 سيصلك 3 شهور انشاء الله



الوليد الحبيب .. مشكور كتير يا راقي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شهري 10 جنيه إن شاء الله



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

بارك الله فيك يا أبو الخلد ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

تحية ملء 
الجوف لكل الصفوة 
وتحية خاصة جداً للحبيب عزو

(20)ج إشتراك شهري لمنبر الصفوة

اليوم مساءاً تصلك يا عزو 





ما عدمناك يا غالي ...

ألف تحية وشكر ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نابلسى المريخابى
					

الحبيب عــــزو تحيتى لك ولكل أعضاء المنبرسيصــلك سداد سنه كامله 2012 إن شاءالله من الفئه الذهبيه وفقنا الله وإياكم 



ما بتقصر يا زعامة .. ومشكور كتير ...

كورنر :
راجع الخاص ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

golden class
000
done



Thanks a lot 

ya Zaiem

:41:  :41:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو حسن
					

موفقين بإذن الله مريخاب أون لاين ،
240 جنيه مع بداية كل عام جديد إنشاء الله . .



تسلم يا أبو حسن .. ومشكور يا حبيب ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

لن نرضى بغير الماس ياعزو . سجل عندك وورينا حسمت مسألة التحويلات الخارجية !!! أفراد ولا بنك ؟؟ الرد على الخاص . 





الماس للناس الأنناس ...

الأمر متروك ليكم يا دكتور لو مافيها حرمة وما أعتقد إنه فيها حرمة حول طوالي أفراد بس بعد ما تتأكد من شرعيتها ...

كورنر :
أنا حذفت الإيميل لدواعي أمنية .. لأنه المنتدي مفتوح .. أرسل علي الخاص ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

50 جنيه شهريا اشتراك لمدة عام باذن الله 



شيخنا وحبيبنا طارق حامد .. دائماً أول الداعمين ...

ما عدمناك يا غالي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

20جنيه شهريا اشتراك لمدة عام باذن الله 




الجعلي أب شنب ود الرجال ..والله يقصر الملح في الملاح ...

تسلم كتير يا زعامــــة ...
*

----------


## مناوي

*20 شهرياَ ...

تعال لي في النادي انا التحاويل دي 

ما بضمنها ..!!!

ناس زين بخصمو 12 قرش 

بتفرق يا ماسورة مالك ما عملت احتياطي للخصم ..!
                        	*

----------


## senba

*قمت بتحويل مبلغ 10 جنيهات الان للاخ عبدالعذيذ وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

20 شهرياَ ...

تعال لي في النادي انا التحاويل دي 

ما بضمنها ..!!!

ناس زين بخصمو 12 قرش 

بتفرق يا ماسورة مالك ما عملت احتياطي للخصم ..!




أنا الليلة جيت النادي يا ماسورة ولاقيتك مالك ما ذكرتني ...

بكرة جاي النادي إن شاء الله ...

كورنر :
تسلم يا زعامة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة senba
					

قمت بتحويل مبلغ 10 جنيهات الان للاخ عبدالعذيذ وشكرا



إستلمت من الحبيب سنبا مبلغ 10 ج رصيد ...

ألف شكر يا راقي ...

تحياتي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					



 وختاما لابد من التحية للاخ عبدالعزيز 24 الذى اعلن تنازله للمنبر عن حسابه
إسم صاحب الحساب : عبد العزيز عوض أحمد دفع الله
 رقم الحساب :05882484 
بنك البركة فرع بحري الصناعية 
 وذلك الى حين فتح حساب خاص بالمنبر وقد قام بتصفية الحساب من تاريخ اليوم الثانى من يناير 2012م ليكون جاهزا لاستقبال تحاويل الاشتراكات والتبرعات خاضعا للمراجعة المالية وهذا لمذيد من الشفافية وابراءا للذمه فله التحية لمجهوداته ومبادراته الكريمة 



تسلم يا عظمة وتحت أمركم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الحبيب أبو حسن مبلغ 250 ج ... عبارة عن إشتراك العام 2012 مكتمل ...
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

إستلمت من الحبيب أبو حسن مبلغ 250 ج ... عبارة عن إشتراك العام 2012 مكتمل ...



​خلاص بدينا ياعزو سمسرة و همشرة !!!! 250/12 فيها كم ؟؟؟؟       ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

​خلاص بدينا ياعزو سمسرة و همشرة !!!! 250/12 فيها كم ؟؟؟؟       ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




إنت يا دكتور ما تضرب قاسم مالك ... :sudilol:

20×12=240 ج والعشرة زيادة ...

كورنر :
خلاص ولايهمك إستلمت 240 ج .. ( هسي ضيعت علي المنبر 10 ج :lop: :3_2_10[1]: :z12: ) 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					


إنت يا دكتور ما تضرب قاسم مالك ... :sudilol:

20×12=240 ج والعشرة زيادة ...

كورنر :
خلاص ولايهمك إستلمت 240 ج .. ( هسي ضيعت علي المنبر 10 ج :lop: :3_2_10[1]: :z12: ) 



شوف الفديو دا عشان تخاف تانى تاكل حق المريخ

*

----------


## الرايقة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عذرا لتاخيري
وطبعا الانثي نصف الرجل
يعني 5 تقابلا 2 ونص
10 ــــــ 5
وهكذا
عموما  اشتراك شهري ب 20 ج
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اقترح فتح حساب مشترك (استثماري ذو عائد شهرى) بالبنك السوداني المصري  مثلا عبدالعزيز وعبدالعظيم او عبدالعزيز وحافظ النور وهكذا... الحد الادنى لفتح الحساب 500 جنيه سوداني

- سوف اقوم بتسليم اشتراكي للاخ عبدالعزيز
مع خالص شكري
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

اقترح فتح حساب مشترك (استثماري ذو عائد شهرى) بالبنك السوداني المصري  مثلا عبدالعزيز وعبدالعظيم او عبدالعزيز وحافظ النور وهكذا... الحد الادنى لفتح الحساب 500 جنيه سوداني

- سوف اقوم بتسليم اشتراكي للاخ عبدالعزيز
مع خالص شكري



أثنى .
تخريمة : 
مدير الفرع الرئيسى إبراهيم سيد أحمد رشاشة كبير , وكان فى مجلس إدارة هلال بورتسودان أيام تسجيل قلق و حاول يحولو للهلال بس ماقدر فى النهاية . 

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

أثنى .
تخريمة : 
مدير الفرع الرئيسى إبراهيم سيد أحمد رشاشة كبير , وكان فى مجلس إدارة هلال بورتسودان أيام تسجيل قلق و حاول يحولو للهلال بس ماقدر فى النهاية . 




فعلا رشاشة ولكن نائبه محمد هاشم خلف الله مريخى من الدرجة الاولى  لهم التحية وكذلك جواندى واوهاج وكل الزملاء بالبنك المصرى
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*تسلموا يا شباب
 انشاء الله تصلك 20 ج اخي عبد العزيز 
مع كامل تحياتي 
*

----------


## Deimos

*استلمت من الاخ الحارث 20 ج تحويل رصيد
*

----------


## Deimos

*استلمت من الاخ احمر مكة 10 ج رصيد 

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

شوف الفديو دا عشان تخاف تانى تاكل حق المريخ





داخل من مقهي انترنت ما شايف الفيديو

ارجع البيت وافضي ليك

:14_6_18[1]:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عذرا لتاخيري
وطبعا الانثي نصف الرجل
يعني 5 تقابلا 2 ونص
10 ــــــ 5
وهكذا
عموما  اشتراك شهري ب 20 ج



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله بركاته

تحياتي واحترامي يا رايقة وحمد الله علي السلامة

كورنر :
نصف الرجل دي ما تقتنعوا بيها الا في القروش
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

اقترح فتح حساب مشترك (استثماري ذو عائد شهرى) بالبنك السوداني المصري  مثلا عبدالعزيز وعبدالعظيم او عبدالعزيز وحافظ النور وهكذا... الحد الادنى لفتح الحساب 500 جنيه سوداني

- سوف اقوم بتسليم اشتراكي للاخ عبدالعزيز
مع خالص شكري



كلام جميل يا زعيم

و جزاك الله خيرا يا غالي
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شرقاوي
					

تسلموا يا شباب
 انشاء الله تصلك 20 ج اخي عبد العزيز 
مع كامل تحياتي 



الله يديك العافية يا زعيم ومشكور كتير
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*20 ج
إشتراك 6 شهور
سيصلك بالتحويل عبر الصرافة إن شاء الله ,,,
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

المتواجدن الان 

معتصم الصايم, أبو أحمد, 
مجدالدين شريف, 
مريخابي مووووت, 
مريخابي كسلاوي, 
Azmi shosh, 
الأبيض ضميرك, 
الوطن الغالي, 
احمد الحلفاوى, 
احمد جبريل, 
ياسر كجول, 
حافظ النور, 
سامي هردة, 
سامرين, 
زياد-ودالفضل, 
senba, عبدالعزيز24 
ود البقعة




ود البقعة ده عليك الله لو في فئة فوق الذهبية خطها فيو
:565:
جيبو فيو كمية من العقارب
:z12z:
...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نعم الصفوة انتم ياأونلايناب يارائعين

*

----------


## صخر

*الله الله دا الكلام البجي منو تسلم الحبيب العزيز عبد العزيز 24علي البوست المتميز 
ونتمني ان يكون الخطوة الاولي في المساهمة الجدية والفاعلة في بناء مريخ المستقبل 
واتمني كذلك ان تحذو كل المنتديات المريخية حذو اون لاين ايد علي ايد تجدع بعيد
يلا فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووق
  اون لاين
صخر 20 جنيه شهريا
ستصلك مساهمتي غدا باذن الله

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

أثنى .
تخريمة : 
مدير الفرع الرئيسى إبراهيم سيد أحمد رشاشة كبير , وكان فى مجلس إدارة هلال بورتسودان أيام تسجيل قلق و حاول يحولو للهلال بس ماقدر فى النهاية . 










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

فعلا رشاشة ولكن نائبه محمد هاشم خلف الله مريخى من الدرجة الاولى  لهم التحية وكذلك جواندى واوهاج وكل الزملاء بالبنك المصرى



ياحبيب إبراهيم سيد أحمد رشاشة هو و أخوهو صلاح , بس شوف قدرنا نلحق ولد صلاح .
ثورة ثورة إلى الأمام .
ملف مرفق 216
على يمين الصورة محمد صلاح سيد أحمد .
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههها 
عزو ممكن توروهو الصورة بعد فتح الحساب .
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

ياحبيب إبراهيم سيد أحمد رشاشة هو و أخوهو صلاح , بس شوف قدرنا نلحق ولد صلاح .
ثورة ثورة إلى الأمام .
ملف مرفق 216
على يمين الصورة محمد صلاح سيد أحمد .
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههها 
عزو ممكن توروهو الصورة بعد فتح الحساب .



والله دي كلام جميل فعلا صفوة 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

20 ج
إشتراك 6 شهور
سيصلك بالتحويل عبر الصرافة إن شاء الله ,,,



مشكور يا عزنا .. وجزاك الله خيراً ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ود البقعة ده عليك الله لو في فئة فوق الذهبية خطها فيو
:565:
جيبو فيو كمية من العقارب
:z12z:
...



قلت كده ؟؟؟


ود البقعة بلاتينيوم 100 ج في الشهر ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

نعم الصفوة انتم ياأونلايناب يارائعين




:1 (12): :1 (12): :1 (12):
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الحبيب شرقاوي مبلغ 20 ج .. رصيد ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

الله الله دا الكلام البجي منو تسلم الحبيب العزيز عبد العزيز 24علي البوست المتميز 
ونتمني ان يكون الخطوة الاولي في المساهمة الجدية والفاعلة في بناء مريخ المستقبل 
واتمني كذلك ان تحذو كل المنتديات المريخية حذو اون لاين ايد علي ايد تجدع بعيد
يلا فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووق
  اون لاين
صخر 20 جنيه شهريا
ستصلك مساهمتي غدا باذن الله




تسلم يا رائع .. وإيد علي إيد تجدع بعيد ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					


على يمين الصورة محمد صلاح سيد أحمد .
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههها 
عزو ممكن توروهو الصورة بعد فتح الحساب .



الله أكبر .. بس كان تلبسوه 24 ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الحبيب صخر مبلغ 20 ج .. تحويل رصيد ...

*

----------


## musab aljak

*ياعزو كدى تلفونك اعمل منو مسكول ..

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ناسف للتاخير نسبة لغيابنا عن المنبر 
سيصلك الاشتراك غدا باذن الله ياعزنا بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

ياعزو كدى تلفونك اعمل منو مسكول ..




بعد الرصيد ده كله تقول لي مسكل .. :Smok-0224:

كورنر :
قول ما شاء الله ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ناسف للتاخير نسبة لغيابنا عن المنبر 
سيصلك الاشتراك غدا باذن الله ياعزنا بالتوفيق



معذور يا حبيب وعارفينك ما بتقصر ودائماً أول الداعمين ...

مشكور يا زعامة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*المساهمات المستلمة :

عبدالعزيز24 20 ج
مريخابي كسلاوي 100 ج رصيد
ريد بلانيت 20 ج رصيد
مرهف 740 ج
نابلسي 275 ج
وليد عمر 60 ج رصيد
مصعب الجاك 20 ج
سمؤال 20 ج
سنبا 10 ج رصيد
أبو حسن 250 ج
الحارث 20 ج رصيد
أحمر مكة 10 ج
شرقاوي 20 ج رصيد
صخر 20 ج رصيد

الجملة 1585 ج بعد خصم 10% عمولة تحويل الرصيد للمساهمات المحولة عن طريق الهاتف تصبح جملة المبلغ 1559 ج

سيتم توريدها يوم الأحد بإذن الله في بنك السلام روتانا بحساب مشترك للمنبر ...

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

المساهمات المستلمة :

عبدالعزيز24 20 ج
مريخابي كسلاوي 100 ج رصيد
ريد بلانيت 20 ج رصيد
مرهف 740 ج
نابلسي 275 ج
وليد عمر 60 ج رصيد
مصعب الجاك 20 ج
سمؤال 20 ج
سنبا 10 ج رصيد
أبو حسن 250 ج
الحارث 20 ج رصيد
أحمر مكة 10 ج
شرقاوي 20 ج رصيد
صخر 20 ج رصيد

الجملة 1585 ج بعد خصم 10% عمولة تحويل الرصيد للمساهمات المحولة عن طريق الهاتف تصبح جملة المبلغ 1559 ج

سيتم توريدها يوم الأحد بإذن الله في بنك السلام روتانا بحساب مشترك للمنبر ...





انا مشترك للمنبر ..
اديك اسمى بالكامل ورقم البطاقة الشخصية ..
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*آسف للتأخير يا شباب
محول رصيد مبلغ (20 جنيه )
تصلك شهريا أنشاء الله
وبالله التوفيق







*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا ماسورة ..

اسف للتأخير 

عندك 20 ج بطرفى سوف احولها لك غداً بإذن الله ..


تخريمة :

ما عاوز ليك محاسب شااااااااااطر زى حلاتىِ؟؟
*

----------


## سامرين

*مساهمتى 20 ج شهريا باذن الله وحوله
*

----------


## محمد عباس

*شنو يا اخوانا فتوني كدا
بس الواحد ما يغيب ليو يومين الا يجي يلقى الطيارة قامت
سجل عندك 20 برسلها ليك اول ما الدكان يفتح
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*السلام عليكم -- آسف شديد لعدم معرفتي بتفعيل المقترح الجميل -- لعدم دخولي للمنبر لعدة ايام 
باذن الله ياعزو توصلك مساهمة سنة كاملة 
وعشت يامريخ دوما في القمم
*

----------


## عوض الله طلحه

*ان شاء الله معاكم وربنا يقدرنا ع التواصل
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

يازول ان شاء الله ستصلك 100 جنيه كبداية مع الوعد باكمالها الي مبلغ ال500 جنيه الذي وعدت به انشاالله



تم التنفيذ :onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*آسف للتاخير 
تم تحويل الاشتراك الشهرى من الرقم 0915614648
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت مبلغ 100 ج من الأخ monzir ana .. رصيد

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخت الرايقة مبلغ 22 ج .. رصيد ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					


انا مشترك للمنبر ..
اديك اسمى بالكامل ورقم البطاقة الشخصية ..



:HANGED: :HANGED: :HANGED:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

آسف للتأخير يا شباب
محول رصيد مبلغ (20 جنيه )
تصلك شهريا أنشاء الله
وبالله التوفيق





تسلم يا أبو حميد .. وجزاك الله خيراً ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ أحمد الحلفاوي مبلغ 20 ج تحويل رصيد ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

يا ماسورة ..

اسف للتأخير 

عندك 20 ج بطرفى سوف احولها لك غداً بإذن الله ..


تخريمة :

ما عاوز ليك محاسب شااااااااااطر زى حلاتىِ؟؟



مشكور يا ماسورة ...

كورنر :
ما عايزين محاسب عايزين بودي قارد .. وأهم حاجة تعمل لينا تأمين من مصعب الجاك ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

مساهمتى 20 ج شهريا باذن الله وحوله



مشكورة يا دكتورة يا راقية ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عباس
					

شنو يا اخوانا فتوني كدا
بس الواحد ما يغيب ليو يومين الا يجي يلقى الطيارة قامت
سجل عندك 20 برسلها ليك اول ما الدكان يفتح



هههههههههههاي

أون لايناب مافي كلام ...

مشكور يا زعامة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

السلام عليكم -- آسف شديد لعدم معرفتي بتفعيل المقترح الجميل -- لعدم دخولي للمنبر لعدة ايام  باذن الله ياعزو توصلك مساهمة سنة كاملة  وعشت يامريخ دوما في القمم



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

الله يديك العافية يا أبو لين يا زعيـــم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عوض الله طلحه
					

ان شاء الله معاكم وربنا يقدرنا ع التواصل



إن شاء الله كل الأون لايناب معانا .. ومشكور يا ملك ...
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ماشاء الله عينى باردة ياصفوة ,,, قرضو على كدة طوالى .
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​ياصفوة ,,,,هل من مزيد ؟؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*فووووووووووق

*

----------


## عوض الله طلحه

*كلنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا خلف الزعيم وان شاء الله ربنا يسهل للكل بالمشاركة ماديا او فكريا ولا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*نحن معكم وان شاءالله  سأحول رسوم الاشتراك وايضاً مساهماتنا  لكل المناسبات
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ الأمير بارسا مبلغ 60 ج ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عوض الله طلحه
					

كلنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا خلف الزعيم وان شاء الله ربنا يسهل للكل بالمشاركة ماديا او فكريا ولا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها



ربنا يسهل إن شاء الله يا زعيــم وكلنا خلف المريخ ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

نحن معكم وان شاءالله  سأحول رسوم الاشتراك وايضاً مساهماتنا  لكل المناسبات



تسلم يا راقي ... الله يديك العافية ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*يا جماعة لو أخطأنا صححونا .. لو نسيت مساهمة عضو ما سجلتها رجاء ينبهني ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*عووووووووك يا صفوة ...

كورنر :
إنتظروا مفاجآت المنبر في اليومين القادين بإذن الله ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الحبيب alajabalajeeb مبلغ 369 ج ( 500 درهم إماراتي ) ...

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​أخى الحبيب عبد العزيز 24 , سأتولى بنفسى جمع التبرعات الشهرية و سأقوم بتحويلها لك شهريا من الدمام ( 300 كيلو من الخفجى ) لذلك سيكون التحويل مرة واحدة شهريا , حتى نجد أحد الصفوة فى جدة أو الرياض يمكنه القيام بعملية التحويل .
*

----------


## samawal

*طبعاً يا عزو أفضل حاجة يقولها ليك الزول
هاك ..!!!!
والأفضل منها يقول ليك أقيف النزيدك !!!
هههههههه

10 جنية زيادة على الـ20 
تستلمها بالنادي إن شاء الله 

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*هههههههههههههه 
يا أستاذ عزو دا قطعت قلبو . لى أسى بكون بضرب فيها كم ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الصفوة هيثم برعى 120 ريال 6 شهور مقدم .
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ مناوي مبلغ 20 ج ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ ميدو77 مبلغ 20 ج ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخت د/ سامرين مبلغ 25 ج رصيد ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

​أخى الحبيب عبد العزيز 24 , سأتولى بنفسى جمع التبرعات الشهرية و سأقوم بتحويلها لك شهريا من الدمام ( 300 كيلو من الخفجى ) لذلك سيكون التحويل مرة واحدة شهريا , حتى نجد أحد الصفوة فى جدة أو الرياض يمكنه القيام بعملية التحويل .



كلام جميل يا دكتور وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

طبعاً يا عزو أفضل حاجة يقولها ليك الزول
هاك ..!!!!
والأفضل منها يقول ليك أقيف النزيدك !!!
هههههههه

10 جنية زيادة على الـ20 
تستلمها بالنادي إن شاء الله 




تسلم يا غالي .. وزيادة الخير خيرين ... بارك الله فيك ...

كورنر :
هو أنا برجي الزول يقول لي هاك بقيت شغال قلع :8hr: .. لمن بحاري بقي من ما يشوفني يزوغ .. بقيت زي بتاعين المحلية ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

هههههههههههههه 
يا أستاذ عزو دا قطعت قلبو . لى أسى بكون بضرب فيها كم ؟؟؟؟



ما تخاف يا أخوي .. أخوك في القروش نجيــــــــــض ...

:a37: :a37::a37:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

الصفوة هيثم برعى 120 ريال 6 شهور مقدم .




يا سلام علي الصفوة ...
*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

تسلم يا غالي .. وزيادة الخير خيرين ... بارك الله فيك ...

كورنر :
هو أنا برجي الزول يقول لي هاك بقيت شغال قلع :8hr: .. لمن بحاري بقي من ما يشوفني يزوغ .. بقيت زي بتاعين المحلية ...



هههههههههههههههه
تمام كشكش كشكش يا عزو
عجبكو نص القيمة يا عزو طاااالب في كنبة شكراً
ههههههههه 



*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الحبيب مريخابي كسلاوي مبلغ 70 ج عبارة عن متبقي إشتراك السنة ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الحبيب سمؤال مبلغ 10 ج نقداً ...

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*
ياحبيب سجل على 600 ريال + 120 ريال من الأخ هيثم برعى ,,,,,,و ننتظر بقية صفوة المملكة .
تخريمة :
سيتم التحويل بعد التجميع بعد 10 ايام.
مريخاب السودان سبقتونا فى التواجد فى المنبر حسب إحصائية بداية العام ... لكنا بإذن الله سنسبقكم فى الدعم .
*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					


ياحبيب سجل على 600 ريال + 120 ريال من الأخ هيثم برعى ,,,,,,و ننتظر بقية صفوة المملكة .
تخريمة :
سيتم التحويل بعد التجميع بعد 10 ايام.
مريخاب السودان سبقتونا فى التواجد فى المنبر حسب إحصائية بداية العام ... لكنا بإذن الله سنسبقكم فى الدعم .




هههههههههه
يكفي أنك تسبوقنا 
دوماً يا دكتور بحبك لسودان 
المريخ رغم بعدكم 
التحية لصفوة السعودية فرداً فرداً


*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

إستلمت من الأخ مرهف مبلغ 740 ج ...





تصويب 600 جنيه وليست 740 يا أخ العرب

مفروض ما اصححها عشان تتورط بيها 
...
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

تصويب 600 جنيه وليست 740 يا أخ العربمفروض ما اصححها عشان تتورط بيها ...



بالغت ياريس كان تخليهو يدقس .هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					


ياحبيب سجل على 600 ريال + 120 ريال من الأخ هيثم برعى ,,,,,,و ننتظر بقية صفوة المملكة .
تخريمة :
سيتم التحويل بعد التجميع بعد 10 ايام.
مريخاب السودان سبقتونا فى التواجد فى المنبر حسب إحصائية بداية العام ... لكنا بإذن الله سنسبقكم فى الدعم .



ربنا يوفقكم إن شاء الله ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					


تصويب 600 جنيه وليست 740 يا أخ العرب

مفروض ما اصححها عشان تتورط بيها 
...



أنا خليتها عمداً .. مشرك ليك عشان تزيدها ...

تهئ تهئ تهئ
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

بالغت ياريس كان تخليهو يدقس .هههههههههههههههههههههههه



صاحبك نــــط ...
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ياصفوة السعودية 28 - 2 - 1433 هـ بقى من الزمن 7 أيام .
1- هيثم برعى 120 ريال .
ملف مرفق 345
2- محمد سيف الإسلام 600 ريال .




3- أدروب 200 ريال
ملف مرفق 346

4- ................. ريال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ياعزو ضرب قروشك كويس
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*عزو صورة التحويل البنكى تانى ما بنزلها لأنها عينة بس برسلا ليك فى إيميلك نحو مزيد من الشفافية ( ما يطلعونا ضاربين سيكافا و لا 3 مليار) , بس ياحبيب دى الطريقة الممكن يتلقا نادى المريخ بها طلبات العضوية .
يعلن حساب و القيمة ( طالما ماحتكون العضوية بنفس الشروط لعضوية الداخل يمكن تحديد فئات اعلى و الغاء المادة المحددة للعمر لانو بصراحة سيف الاسلام الصغير لو لما فينى عندى العضوية وهو ماعندو برجعنا السودان )
ناقش الطريقة مع لجنة العضوية قبل ما الناس تبرد كالعادة و أسرعو يرحمكم الله .

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​الناس نامت عن العضوية ليه ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					


1- هيثم برعى 120 ريال .
ملف مرفق 345
2- محمد سيف الإسلام 680 ريال .




3- أدروب 200 ريال
ملف مرفق 346

4- ................. ريال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



المجموع 1000 ريال .
زدنا ليك ال80 ريال ياعزو عشان ماتبقى رقم أشتر .
أين البقية من الصفوة .
نتمنى أن لايتوقف المشروع .
الجميع يستطيعون المشاركة و لو بالقليل .
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*:blb7::blb7:يا عزو انا احتج بشدة 

معقول ابولين كلة تنساة وتنسي مساهمتة
انا زعلان:m_monkey:
*

----------


## ابولين

*:dn2:
*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

:dn2:




الاخ  أبولين تحياتى  

نقلا   عن  الأخ  عبد العزيز24 بالهاتف  يعتزر لعدم  ادراجه  قيمة مشاركتك  التى تبلغ  240  الف  اشتراك  عام  وذلك لأنشغاله بالمعرض  الايام  المضت  .
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الشهر جا جاري سريع 
وجهد المقل مدبر من بدري 10 ج السبت صباحاً تسلم الي عبدالزيز
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*أين بقية الصفوة ؟ 
أتمنى من جميع من يشارك فى البوستات الخلافية أن يمر على هذا البوست و لو مرور الكرام .
الجود يفقر و الإقدام قتال !!!!!  و المناصب برااااااقة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

أين بقية الصفوة ؟ 
أتمنى من جميع من يشارك فى البوستات الخلافية أن يمر على هذا البوست و لو مرور الكرام .
الجود يفقر و الإقدام قتال !!!!!  و المناصب برااااااقة





ياريت يادكتور محمد كلامك ده يكون في بوست منفصل حتى نشوف مقدار الغيرة والرغبة في المساهمة في المنبر هل هي كلام وبس ام مساهمة مالية ليظل المنبر متسيدا لكل المنابر والمنتديات الرياضية
ياريت يادكتور
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*و الله يا أخ مريخابى كسلاوى كل الصفوة تعى ماعليها لكنها تتجاهل ذلك  أو تبخل على المحبوب بالقليل . 
فقط لاحظ عذ المشاهدة فى البوست مع عدد التبرعات لدى الأخ عبد الزيز تعرف الفرق .
*

----------


## كريم عبدالله

*تحياتي للجميع رجاء اضافتي باشتراك فضي 10جنيهات ولكم شكري
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كريم عبدالله
					

تحياتي للجميع رجاء اضافتي باشتراك فضي 10جنيهات ولكم شكري





 مرحب حبابك ماغريب الدار .
مشكور ياصفوة على الشعور الطيب و الإندفاع للمحبوب .
نعم الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​أين بقية الصفوة ؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## Deimos

*تم إستلام مبلغ 240 ج من الأخ أبو لين عبارة عن إشتراك العام ..

أعتذر عن عدم إيرادها في وقتها نسبة لعدم التواجد والإنشغال بمعرض الخرطوم الدولي ...

والشكر للحبيب حسكو لإيرادها بالإنابة عني ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*تم إستلام مبلغ 1270 ج عبارة عن إشتراكات صفوة السعودية ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*جملة إشتراكات الداخل = 2499 ج

= تقريباً 2500 ج

ملاحظة :
المبلغ المذكور هو جملة المبلغ بعد خصم عمولة تحويل الرصيد من المبالغ المحولة والمشار إليها بكلمة ( رصيد ) ...

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (2 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

حافظ النور,عبدالعزيز24حمدالله على السلامة يا زعيم

*

----------


## Deimos

*جملة إشتراكات الداخل = 2499 ج

= تقريباً 2500 ج

ملاحظة :
المبلغ المذكور هو جملة المبلغ بعد خصم عمولة تحويل الرصيد من المبالغ المحولة والمشار إليها بكلمة ( رصيد ) ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*المساهمات المستلمة :

عبدالعزيز24 20 ج
مريخابي كسلاوي 170 ج رصيد
ريد بلانيت 20 ج رصيد
مرهف 740 ج
نابلسي 275 ج
وليد عمر 60 ج رصيد
مصعب الجاك 20 ج
سمؤال 30 ج
سنبا 10 ج رصيد
أبو حسن 250 ج
الحارث 20 ج رصيد
أحمر مكة 10 ج
شرقاوي 20 ج رصيد
صخر 20 ج رصيد
monzir ana 100 ج رصيد
الرايقة 22 ج رصيد
أحمد الحلفاوي 20 ج رصيد
الأمير بارسا 60 ج
alajabalajeeb 369 ج

مناوي 20 ج

ميدو77 20 ج

د/ سامرين 25 ج رصيد

أبو لين 240 ج

جملة إشتراكات الداخل بعد خصم عمولة تحويل الرصيد من المساهمات لمشار إليها بكلمة ( رصيد ) = 2500 ج 


*

----------


## Deimos

*تفاصيل إشتراكات السعودية :
هيثم برعي 120 ريال
محمد سيف الإسلام 680 ريال
أدروب 200 ريال

جملة الساهمات 1000 ريال

= 1270 جنيه سوداني

*

----------


## Deimos

*عبدالعزيز24
20 ج إشتراك شهر فبراير

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ أحمر مكة مبلغ 10 ج رصيد ... عبارة عن إشتراك شهر فبراير ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ سمؤال مبلغ 20 ج إشتراك فبراير ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ نادر الداني مبلغ 100 ج ...
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تم تحويل الاشتراك الشهرى ( 20 جنيه ) الى الرقم 0912523021 من الرقم 0915614648
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*لازلنا نرغب فى المزيد معشر الصفوة .
ميخاب المملكة لازلنا نراهن عليكم .
أين صفوة السعودية .
*

----------


## Deimos

*تم إستلام مبلغ 20 ج رصيد .. من الأخ أحمد الحلفاوي عبارة عن إشتراك شهر فبراير ...

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​نتمنى من الصفوة المشاركة فى الدعم , و نتمنى أن يصبح الدعم إجبارى .
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

​نتمنى من الصفوة المشاركة فى الدعم , و نتمنى أن يصبح الدعم إجبارى .



الجود بالموجود ونتمني من الجميع المساهمة ...
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​شوف فى كم عضو فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

​شوف فى كم عضو فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟



مسجلين 7 ألف والنشطين تقريباً 1000 ... ولو كل واحد بيدفع إشتراكه دي 10 مليون شهرياً .. شوف ممكن نعمل شنو ...
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

مسجلين 7 ألف والنشطين تقريباً 1000 ... ولو كل واحد بيدفع إشتراكه دي 10 مليون شهرياً .. شوف ممكن نعمل شنو ...



​ياريت الناس تبدأ تتفهم مسئولياتها تجاه الزعيم .
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*فووووووووووووق
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا 24

قبل يومين حولت لك مبلغ 20 اشتراك فبراير
من الرقم 0912855204
بس ما يكون مشي حتة تانية
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*الأخ عزو 
أقترح لو أن كل شهر يخصص بوست منفصل 
عن الآخر بالنسبة للإشتراكات الشهرية.. ولا بأس 
بأن يذكر فيه ممن دفعوا اشتراكات ستة اشهر وسنة
يسهل عليك عملية الحساب.. والشيء الأهم أن
البوست المتأخر لا يوحي للعضو بأن هناك جديد
فيه .. أو لا يعنيه خاصة حديثي العضوية.

*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*الحبيب الصفوة عبدالعزيز .. احبتي اعضاء اونلاين جميعاً .. تحياتي بلا حدود وعفواً للتأخير وعدم الانتظام لظروف خاصه .. وحاضرين يا صفوة فعلاً وعملاً باذن الله .. تسلموا جميعاً 
وبالتوفيق للمنبر المميز الجميل الرائع اونلاين .. 
خالد عبدالله / السعوديه الرياض / 0505450433
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

يا 24

قبل يومين حولت لك مبلغ 20 اشتراك فبراير
من الرقم 0912855204
بس ما يكون مشي حتة تانية



وصل يا حبوب وأعتذر عن التأخير في التسجيل .. أعذرنا مشغوليات وكده ...

أمبارح بتكلم مع الشباب في الكتشينة وقلت ليهم نسيت أسجل إشتراك الماسورة أحمد جعفر ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الحبيب رد بلانيت مبلغ 20 ج رصيد ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

الأخ عزو 
أقترح لو أن كل شهر يخصص بوست منفصل 
عن الآخر بالنسبة للإشتراكات الشهرية.. ولا بأس 
بأن يذكر فيه ممن دفعوا اشتراكات ستة اشهر وسنة
يسهل عليك عملية الحساب.. والشيء الأهم أن
البوست المتأخر لا يوحي للعضو بأن هناك جديد
فيه .. أو لا يعنيه خاصة حديثي العضوية.




إن شاء الله يا غالي سيتم عمل اللازم .. ومشكور علي المقترح الجميل ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

الحبيب الصفوة عبدالعزيز .. احبتي اعضاء اونلاين جميعاً .. تحياتي بلا حدود وعفواً للتأخير وعدم الانتظام لظروف خاصه .. وحاضرين يا صفوة فعلاً وعملاً باذن الله .. تسلموا جميعاً 
وبالتوفيق للمنبر المميز الجميل الرائع اونلاين .. 
خالد عبدالله / السعوديه الرياض / 0505450433



بارك الله فيك يا غالي ومشكور كتير ...

كورنر :
يا دكتور أمسك في خالد ده زولك ...
*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

إن شاء الله يا غالي سيتم عمل اللازم .. ومشكور علي المقترح الجميل ...



ربنا يوفقك .. ويجزيك خير
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*نسال الله يوفقكم لي خدمه الزعيم 
واشتراكي 20ج شهريا
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

الحبيب الصفوة عبدالعزيز .. احبتي اعضاء اونلاين جميعاً .. تحياتي بلا حدود وعفواً للتأخير وعدم الانتظام لظروف خاصه .. وحاضرين يا صفوة فعلاً وعملاً باذن الله .. تسلموا جميعاً 
وبالتوفيق للمنبر المميز الجميل الرائع اونلاين .. 
خالد عبدالله / السعوديه الرياض / 0505450433









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

بارك الله فيك يا غالي ومشكور كتير ...

كورنر :
يا دكتور أمسك في خالد ده زولك ...



الأخ خالد يوجد بوست خاص بصفوة السعودية به رقم حسابى ببنك الراجحى و رقم الموبايل ، بحيث يمكنك التحويل للحساب ثم إرسال رسالة نصية توضح قيمة التحويل لرقم موبايلى ثم تقوم بإضافة تعليق على البوست يوضح قيمة الإشتراك . مع الشكر لك .
الأخ عزو تسلم ، وصل تب ، الكلام فى الصفوة الإتداخلو  فى البوست و عملو نايمين !!!!!! 
بس طبعا الناس ظروف .
لكن ننتظر تبرعاتهم فى هذا الشهر .
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*[HR][/HRء





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

الأخ عزو 
أقترح لو أن كل شهر يخصص بوست منفصل 
عن الآخر بالنسبة للإشتراكات الشهرية.. ولا بأس 
بأن يذكر فيه ممن دفعوا اشتراكات ستة اشهر وسنة
يسهل عليك عملية الحساب.. والشيء الأهم أن
البوست المتأخر لا يوحي للعضو بأن هناك جديد
فيه .. أو لا يعنيه خاصة حديثي العضوية.




الحبيب سمؤال انا أرى ان ذلك أفيد إن تم إجازة فكرة الإشتراكات من قبل جميع الأعضاء ، وحينها تكون الإشتراكات قسم قائم بذاته أعلى البوستات مثلها مثل القوانين المثبتة ، أما الأن الأفيد حسب وجهة نظرى أن يكون كبوست عادى وسط أخبار المريخ بحيث يتم تحريكه لأعلى يوميا بحيث يكون مع صحيفة المنبر و عناوين و أعمدة الصحف اليومية ، وهما أكثر بوستين إطلاعا يوميا، بحيث يرى البوست جميع الأعضاء و الزائرين يوميا . 
نريد أن نسمع رأى و مقترحات بقية الأعضاء بهذا الخصوص .
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حاضرين . . . بس آخر الشهر !!
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

نسال الله يوفقكم لي خدمه الزعيم 
واشتراكي 20ج شهريا



تسلم يا غالي .. نتلاقي في النادي إن شاء الله ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الحبيب معتصم الصايم مبلغ 60 عبارة عن إشتراك ستة أشهر ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

حاضرين . . . بس آخر الشهر !!




بإذن الله وربنا يديكم الصحة والعافية ...
*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*بإذن واحد أحد معكم قلبا وغالبا ، منصورين إن شاء الله .
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد محمد
					

بإذن واحد أحد معكم قلبا وغالبا ، منصورين إن شاء الله .



مشكور أخي نصر الدين وتحياتنا لناس مدني ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ حافظ النور مبلغ 20 ج ...

*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*إشتراك شهرى إن شاء الله عشرون جنيها بدءا من نهاية هذا الشهر إن شاء الله.
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نرفع البوست للتذكير باشتراكات شهر مارس وللعضوية الجديدة ونتمنى من الصفوة التفاعل والمساهمة .
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخت عروس المنبر الرايقة ... مبلغ 22 ج رصيد ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

نرفع البوست للتذكير باشتراكات شهر مارس وللعضوية الجديدة ونتمنى من الصفوة التفاعل والمساهمة .



مشكور يا زعامة علي التذكير ...

تحياتي يا غالي ...

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*فوووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاشتراكات ايها الاحباء هي التي تسهم في تواصل المنبر اتمنى ان يهتم الاعضاء بموضوع سدادها لانها المورد المادي الوحيد للمنبر


*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووووق

مالكم عملتوا نايمين ...

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*نأسف للتأخير
ستصل المشاركة بإذن الله
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

نأسف للتأخير
ستصل المشاركة بإذن الله



تسلم يا عزنا ...
*

----------

